# Looking for friends



## ash (Oct 15, 2006)

Dear Girls

Just purchased a tt (therapy for splitting up with my partner I suppose) and joined this site. I took a browse and saw your comments on the site. I cannot believe there are some people out there just like me!

Give us a shout if your up to extending your social circle!!!!!!!!!!!

Ta

Ash


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi Ash

Welcome to the Powder Room (and the forum) 

Be warned tho, once the guys see you here............. :roll:

Hev x
btw, my TT had similar beginnings too :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> Hi Ash
> 
> Welcome to the Powder Room (and the forum)
> 
> ...


And its been downhill ever since  
Welcome to the Forum


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Ash
> ...












Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

This thread needs pics????

(and no Hev, not of me again!!)

:wink:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> Hi Ash
> 
> Welcome to the Powder Room (and the forum)
> 
> ...


How do you know Ash is a she?


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2006)

slg said:


> This thread needs pics????
> :wink:


just incase you missed it


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

ash said:


> Dear Girls
> 
> Just purchased a tt (therapy for splitting up with my partner I suppose) and joined this site. I took a browse and saw your comments on the site. I cannot believe there are some people out there just like me!
> 
> ...


Ash come on down, i am in wakefield, call in and have a coffee at our place, you can test drive my new mk2 if you like!!

WELCOME TO THE TT FORUM

karen


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Ash,
Where abouts in West Yorkshire u from?

Welcome to the forum BTW! :wink:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi Ash,

Welcome to the asylum......a great place to find many friends :wink:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

TeeTees said:


> Hi Ash,
> 
> Welcome to the asylum......a great place to find many friends :wink:


None of them normal 

Welcome Ash. 8)


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2006)

Terri_TT said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Ash,
> ...


 [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > TeeTees said:
> ...


See


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Terri_TT said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Terri_TT said:
> ...


It's bloody difficult keying this in a straight-jacket you know ! :lol:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

TeeTees said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > AndyRoo_TT said:
> ...


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Do what I do... just sit back in your chair & use your tongue!!


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

slg said:


> Do what I do... just sit back in your chair & use your tongue!!


What's your address?


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

slg said:


> Do what I do... just sit back in your chair & use your tongue!!


Phew.....that took a while to work out, but I'm so glad you're referring to the keying stuff in a straight-jacket.

That is what you're referring to, right ?


----------



## SoTTonSoph (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Ash, welcome. My TT purchase was for a similar reason, they do help you forget about everything when you're driving


----------



## Nikki (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi Ash and everyone,

I'm pretty new to this site too and haven't been in the Powder room before....

Nikki


----------



## Andy B (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi Ash , hope you like your TT


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Welcome to the mad house, Ash and Nikki

Hope to see you at some of the meets


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

talking of meets.... ours is the 25th of november in wakefield, you are very local a good chance for you to meet some other tt owners....

just a thought

karen


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

UK Performance said:


> talking of meets.... ours is the 25th of november in wakefield, you are very local a good chance for you to meet some other tt owners....
> 
> just a thought
> 
> karen


Karen,

where and when are you meeting on the 25th November?


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> UK Performance said:
> 
> 
> > talking of meets.... ours is the 25th of november in wakefield, you are very local a good chance for you to meet some other tt owners....
> ...


the thread on meets at uk- performance at our place....are you coming??

karen


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

UK Performance said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > UK Performance said:
> ...


NO, I don't think so


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

im a powder room virgin? not sure if im allowed to be in here though :-*


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

I've borrowed the girlfriend lippy and foundation so noone will notice. :lol:


----------

